# Нужна ли операция в моем случае?



## Cvyato4ek (15 Мар 2019)

2 недели в стационаре,3 недели реабилитации,вроде стало полегче(полностью выпрямиться не могла,по ноге муражки ,будто током,судороги,рефлекс ахиловый на правой ноге отсутствует),посоветовали сходить к остеопату,после его сеанса сначала стало легче,но теперь опять плохо,боль по задней стенке ноги и в пояснице.Не могу лечь на спину или на правый бок,сразу начинаются боли в ноге,жжение в пятке.Изображения не очень хорошие.

         

Ходить тоже могу с трудом.На данный момент принимаю флебодию,аркоксию и сирдалуд

@Доктор Ступин, хотелось бы,по большей части,ваше мнение услышать.Руки уже опускаются...


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2019)

@Cvyato4ek, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

А в чем вопрос?
Оперироваться или нет?

Так это Вам решать, если не писяетесь и нет слабости в ноге.
Вы же уже знаете, что при такой картине контрольные сроки лечения:
- две недели
- три месяца
- год

И на фоне хорошего лечения постоянно.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Cvyato4ek (16 Мар 2019)

Да,я много уже тем здесь прочитала,вроде грыжа небольшая,а столько боли.Сейчас на стопу не могу встать,жжение сильное и боли до колена,но пропало онемение и муражки по всей ноге.Отчего это может быть,нерв сдавлен?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2019)

Размер не важен - важна клиника.
Клинику можем оценить только по жалобам.
По жалобам - виновата грыжа.


----------



## Cvyato4ek (16 Мар 2019)

Спасибо большое за ответ


----------

